# Rigid 2410LS



## mauiwindwalker (Mar 28, 2007)

You actually looked at a manual first ??!! Ok, you skimmed it but even that would be a first for most of us! Seriously though, thanks for the good review. Yes. most of the portables are real screamers - don't forget your hearing protection, LJ'ers!


----------



## Gordon (May 16, 2009)

Do you find the on/off switch difficult to locate? I am consistently fumbling for the one on mine.

Overall, it's a great saw. Thanks for taking the time to share your review.


----------



## Teaza (Jun 15, 2009)

Gordon - yes the switch is definitely a pain in the butt… however, having spent many years working in machine shops I will probably setup a nice "big red stopper" button and epoxy it onto the saw where it is much easier accessed. The Emergency stop button on a CNC machine I was running saved many a part and plenty of flesh in all those years.

Jim - tbh I read the safety part only and a quick overview of the schematic. I am a bit of a safety freak.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the previous version of this saw…I dont like the stand on the new saw it seems to take more space when you have it open…but yes this is a great saw…


----------



## ToddE (Aug 18, 2007)

Teaza,
Ridgid tools are great for many reasons. I have a wide range of tools and I can tell you between Delta professional series and upper level Grizzly, Ridgid is a great solution. I know that there are jets and powermatics, etc., which most hobbyests can't afford. Usually to most guys, Delta Professional and Grizzlys are high end models. But other than Ridgid, who else offers such great warranties on their tools? They have a great online customer service that lets you track your warranties and register your products. They are really great tools. Most of my shop is filled with Ridgid tools. I love their drills and the free batteries. I have Ridgid full size table saw, bandsaw, the bench top sanding station, planers, drills, drill sets, pack kits, circular saws, routers, saw zaws, lights, blah blah blah and they have performed flawlessly! No complaints what so ever. Keep in mind that there are heavier duty tools out there, like our 20" Grizzly planer, 3 hp Delta Shapers and Unisaw cabinet saws, but for most of us, these tools are a great value and a great product to do almost anything we need them to do.
Their cordless equipment is great. Their regular circular saw by far is the most reliable, powerful saw on the market. Their cordless saw is the best cordless saw I have ever used. It has more power, being cordless, than most corded models do. Again, I can't say enough about them. I have used and purchased from every single manufacturer that's out there and I am telling you these tools definitely stack up! Actually, I get frustrated sometimes when they don't put these tools in the head to head competitions in some of the trade magazines. Quality, affordability, durability, man what more could you ask for? P.S. I am not an employee for Ridgid by the way, I just play one on tv.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

If you move both front and back rails to the right as far as the rip fence will allow on the left, you'll have maximum rip capacity.


----------

